# Hintergrundmusik stop & start ! help pls!



## phil-ip (14. März 2005)

hi, Ich hab hier schon ein Script, welches hintergrundmusik abspielt. Nur wie kann ich nun einen start bzw. stop button einbauen. Wenns geht bitte die buttons einfach als start.jpg und stop.jpg! pls help!

code:

<html> 
<head> 
<title>music.mp3</title> 
<!-- Microsoft: --> 
<bgsound src="music.mp3" loop="infinite"> 
</head> 
<body> 
<!-- Netscape: --> 
<embed src="music.mp3" autostart="true" loop="true" hidden="true" height="0" width="0"> 
<h1>Inhalt</h1> 
</body> 
</html>


----------



## phil-ip (14. März 2005)

hab gearde selbst was gefunden!

<html> 
<head> 
<script> 
function play() { 
document.getElementById("musik").play(); 
} 
function stop() { 
document.getElementById("musik").stop(); 
} 
</script> 
</head> 
<body> 
<EMBED SRC="music.mp3" HIDDEN="TRUE" AUTOSTART="true" MASTERSOUND id="musik"> 
<A HREF="#" 
  onClick="play()"> 
    play 
</A> 
<A HREF="#" 
  onClick="stop()"> 
    stop 
</A> 
</body> 



--------------------------------------------------- kann geschlossen werden -------------------------------------


----------

